# Would you consider this cheating?



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Look at how well Shama did on the weave poles last night:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lv39ey2jmxr5ke/2018 01 22 weave poles in snow.MP4?dl=0

(You don't have to join Dropbox to watch the video. Just click on the X to close the dialogue box.)

We got 14 inches of snow between Sunday night and this morning. I blew the snow off the driveway three times, shoveled the deck five times, and shoveled the stairs from the deck to the yard six times. The deck and stairs down is the only route outside for Shama when she needs to potty.

We love it here!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my no! Of course that is not cheating! Too funny! Wish we would get some snow. We've had a very mild winter here in the Pacific NW.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! Actually, when you put wires or "gates" on weave poles, it does the same thing. It's GREAT as ONE form of learning the weaves. It allows them to develop the muscle memory for the weasel without having to slow down and think about it. They still have to learn to find the entry, and they still, eventually have to learn to stay in the weaves till the end, but it's a great way to practice!!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

By golly. I think you've got something here! A new training device courtesy of mother nature and some sticks. LOL


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

All I can say is, “Shama’s a NATURAL and ShamaMama’s HOOKED!” :laugh2:

Very Cute!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a picture of her in front of the snow piles resulting from shoveling the deck . . .


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Ha Ha!! That is great!!!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute!  
Tho personally I still favor channel over guide wires since it worked for my dogs. However I am also doing 2x2 now to see if I can shore up their entries.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Shama sure looks precious posing so nicely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> So cute!
> Tho personally I still favor channel over guide wires since it worked for my dogs. However I am also doing 2x2 now to see if I can shore up their entries.


I like using all three methods. I think they all have their uses. Right now, we're having to slow Panda down, because after all the channel weave stuff we've done, coupled with her "need for speed", she pops out of the straight weaves and just runs straight down beside them. I can't put up gates right now, because it's too nasty outside, so I am doing a lot more directing in the weaves than I'd really like. If I could set up gates right now, she could go fast AND build the muscle memory to stay in the weaves without looking at me. (and we do 2x2 to teach entrances also... she's pretty solid on anything but really hard entries, she just pops out later)

Anyway, I think Shama's mom was being creative with the snow more than planning on any really serious training.


----------

